# Immature society



## nhboy

"The US is too immature a society to be allowed to play with guns. It has  never shed its Wild West mythology. Americans still use their courts to  kill people, which sends a message in its own way… It’s a country that  values property more than life." (M. Pascoe)


----------



## Gilligan

"The laws that forbid the carrying of arms are laws of such a nature. They disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes.... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man." (T. Jefferson)


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> "The laws that forbid the carrying of arms are laws of such a nature. They disarm only those who are neither inclined nor determined to commit crimes.... Such laws make things worse for the assaulted and better for the assailants; they serve rather to encourage than to prevent homicides, for an unarmed man may be attacked with greater confidence than an armed man." (T. Jefferson)



lol! "This is not something Jefferson wrote, but rather comes from a passage _he included_ in his "Legal Commonplace Book." The passage is from Cesare Beccaria's Essay on Crimes and Punishments. " _Link_


----------



## Merlin99

nhboy said:


> lol! "This is not something Jefferson wrote, but rather comes from a passage _he included_ in his "Legal Commonplace Book." The passage is from Cesare Beccaria's Essay on Crimes and Punishments. " _Link_



Apparently he thought enough of it to cite it in his book.


----------



## nhboy

Merlin99 said:


> Apparently he thought enough of it to cite it in his book.



Thank you Captain Obvious!


----------



## Merlin99

nhboy said:


> Thank you Captain Obvious!



You're welcome captain oblivious!


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> You're welcome captain oblivious!



Ole boy is proof positive that there really is a threshold out there...one acid trip too many.

I'll try to get him some help when he stops by for a visit. I have some pills that will help him a lot.


----------



## GURPS

nhboy said:


> It’s a country that values property more than life." (M. Pascoe)





so you shouldn't own anything, then you would have no reason to shoot a thief


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> I'll try to get him some help when he stops by for a visit. I have some pills that will help him a lot.




lol! Don't you get weary of shaking your tired old interweb dick? BORING!


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! Don't you get weary of shaking your tired old interweb dick? BORING!



You aren't here yet?  What's holding you up, shorty?


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> You aren't here yet?  What's holding you up, shorty?




Why do you repeatedly insist on a young boy meeting up with you?


----------



## itsbob

Interesting that they brought up "its Wild West mythology" as the real "Wild West" wasn't as wild as Hollywood would make us believe.. In fact, even then, the towns and cities where everyone carried had very low crime rates, and in fact were the most pleasant and polite towns and cities.

TRUTH of the matter is, the towns that more reflected the image of "The Wild West" were the towns that implemented gun laws, and had zero gun policies.  Where they confiscated your guns when you came to town, or if you were a local weren't allowed to bring your guns into town.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> Why do you repeatedly insist on a young boy meeting up with you?



The neighborly thing to do, of course, especially given your obvious  fascination with my politics and hobbies. And since you claim you've been here before, surely you know the way.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> The neighborly thing to do,.




I would suspect neighbors not having young children in their households consistently inviting young boys to visit them, you fit into this category. Shame on you.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> I would suspect neighbors not having young children in their households consistently inviting young boys to visit them, you fit into this category. Shame on you.



It's called mentoring. It's a very important aspect of raising children in most communities. You are obviously in acute need of some effective mentoring; it might even be too late, but call me an optimist.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> It's called mentoring.



lol! How many have you "mentored" lately?


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! How many have you "mentored" lately?



I've lost count. Great opportunity for ya....hate to see you miss it.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> I've lost count. Great opportunity for ya....hate to see you miss it.




lol! No, I won't miss any "mentoring" by an individual such as yourself. You should consider getting some sort of counseling.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! No, I won't miss any "mentoring" by an individual such as yourself. You should consider getting some sort of counseling.



Say...speaking of that...I've got some good contacts that could get you some help for your various substance abuse issues too.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Say...speaking of that...I've got some good contacts that could get you some help for your various substance abuse issues too.



lol! So because you are uncomfortable with addressing your problems with young boys, you want to digress and provide solutions to some putative accusations you dreamed up in the last few moments.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! So because you are uncomfortable with addressing your problems with young boys, .



What problems?  Be specific.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> What problems?  Be specific.



Inviting them over to be "mentored".


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> Inviting them over to be "mentored".



No wonder you are such a mess.


----------



## Vince

nhboy said:


> "The US is too immature a society to be allowed to play with guns. It has  never shed its Wild West mythology. Americans still use their courts to  kill people, which sends a message in its own way… It’s a country that  values property more than life." (M. Pascoe)


So who is M. Pascoe and why in the hell would I care about his opinion?


----------



## glhs837

Hell, I think one of our problems is that we don't use our courts to kill enough people......


----------



## GWguy




----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


>


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> No wonder you are such a mess.



You certainly haven't shown any proof that you aren't a "mess" have you now?


----------



## Larry Gude

nhboy said:


> "The US is too immature a society to be allowed to play with guns.  ]



Allowed by whom?


----------



## Merlin99

Vince said:


> So who is M. Pascoe and why in the hell would I care about his opinion?



Some Australian putz.
http://www.smh.com.au/business/comm...ralia-is-not-like-the-us-20151002-gjztja.html


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> You certainly haven't shown any proof that you aren't a "mess" have you now?



I have my PF Flyer decoder ring and my Certificate of Awesomeness from the Space Ranger Academy. The latter means more these days than the Nobel Peace Prize, at least. 

Meanwhile...we all sit back and watch you demonstrate how mentally defective you are, post after post after demented post.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> I have my PF Flyer decoder ring and my Certificate of Awesomeness from the Space Ranger Academy. The latter means more these days than the Nobel Peace Prize, at least. Meanwhile...we all sit back and watch you demonstrate how mentally defective you are, post after post after demented post.



I see you have finally given up.  That is a good thing as your replies have become repetitive and as usual, boring.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> I see you have finally given up.  That is a good thing as your replies have become repetitive and as usual, boring.



Of course I also have the appreciation wall plaques for supporting, and judging, so many student science fair projects..and all those Boy Scouts that received their merit badges for fishing, water skiing, power boating, canoing, and sailing, during all my years as one of the only certified BSA Water Activities merit badge instructors in the southern MD area (and the only one that also provided the camping area and all the equipment, boats etc for the program and each troop that showed up for it). And then there were all the youngsters that attended the workshops I gave at various offroad events in MD, VA and PA..as a certified Tread Lightly Trainer.

I could go on...but that would be immodest. Let's talk at length about your volunteer work with youth instead. Even babysitting..if that's all ya got.

Loser.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Of course I also have the appreciation wall plaques for supporting, and judging, so many student science fair projects..and all those Boy Scouts that received their merit badges for fishing, water skiing, power boating, canoing, and sailing, during all my years as one of the only certified BSA Water Activities merit badge instructors in the southern MD area (and the only one that also provided the camping area and all the equipment, boats etc for the program and each troop that showed up for it). And then there were all the youngsters that attended the workshops I gave at various offroad events in MD, VA and PA..as a certified Tread Lightly Trainer. I could go on...but that would be immodest. Let's talk at length about your volunteer work with youth instead. Even babysitting..if that's all ya got. Loser.



I love it when you crow! Then there are all those youths you like to have around you.....


----------



## Vince

Merlin99 said:


> Some Australian putz.
> http://www.smh.com.au/business/comm...ralia-is-not-like-the-us-20151002-gjztja.html


You mean the country where they confiscated all the guns and destroyed them?  Ohhhh, those dumbasses.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> I love it when you crow! ..



You asked.

And then there are the pathetic excuses for humanity like yourself...who have never accomplished anything and really never even tried.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> You asked.And then there are the pathetic excuses for humanity like yourself...who have never accomplished anything and really never even tried.



lol!


----------



## Larry Gude

You two should get a room....thread killers. Thread aborters.


----------



## Gilligan

Larry Gude said:


> You two should get a room....thread killers. Thread aborters.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Of course I also have the appreciation wall plaques for supporting, and judging, so many student science fair projects..and all those Boy Scouts that received their merit badges for fishing, water skiing, power boating, canoing, and sailing, during all my years as one of the only certified BSA Water Activities merit badge instructors in the southern MD area (and the only one that also provided the camping area and all the equipment, boats etc for the program and each troop that showed up for it). And then there were all the youngsters that attended the workshops I gave at various offroad events in MD, VA and PA..as a certified Tread Lightly Trainer.
> 
> I could go on...but that would be immodest. Let's talk at length about your volunteer work with youth instead. Even babysitting..if that's all ya got.
> 
> Loser.



Ahhh. Your favorite subject. YOU!!!

No surprise you like little boys.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Ahhh. Your favorite subject. YOU!!!
> 
> No surprise you like little boys.



You need to hire a better writer.


----------

